# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  DIMER πια ειναι η αρχη λειτουργειας του ???

## -nikos-

εχω μια απορια
πως δουλευει το ντιμερ των 220 βολτ ορε παληκαρια ??
αυτο ειναι ενα καινουριο[του κουτιου] dimer =
Φωτογραφία0043.jpgΦωτογραφία0044.jpgΦωτογραφία0045.jpgΦωτογραφία0046.jpg
το τρανζιστορ ειναι το ΒΙΑ10-6008ΜΑR  
εχω απορια τι εξωδο βγαζει ??
ριχνει τα watt η τα volτ η και τα δυο???tΦωτογραφία0048.jpg

----------


## GR_KYROS

https://sites.google.com/site/eteergastirio/theoria/thyristor-scr-triac

----------


## Mihos

Τα dimmer λειτουργούν συνήθως με thyristor-triac και "ψαλιδίζουν" στο πεδίο του χρόνου τις ημιπεριόδους του ημιτόνου. Όσο πιο μεγάλο κομμάτι του ημιτόνου "κόβεται" τόσο πιο λίγο φωτίζει η λάμπα. Υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα συγχρονισμού με τα σημεία μηδενισμού της τάσης δικτύου το οποίο δίνει παλμούς έναυσης στα θυρίστορ σε μεταβλητό χρόνο από το σημείο μηδενισμού. Αν ο παλμός δημιουργηθεί ακριβώς στο σημείο μηδενισμού έχουμε πλήρη ημιπερίοδο και δυνατό φωτισμό. Αν ο παλμός έναυσης δημιουργηθεί μετά από 9-10ms, δηλαδή κοντά στο τέλος της ημιπεριόδου (ή δεν δημιουργηθεί καθόλου) τότε όλη η ημιπερίοδος κόβεται και έχουμε μηδενικό φωτισμό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα θυρίστορ θα σταματίσουν να άγουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η ημιπερίοδος (ρεύμα=0) γιατί αυτή είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας τους. 

Με τον τρόπο αυτό ρυθμίζεται η RMS τιμη της τάσης αλλά δημιουργούνται πολλές αρμονικές (συχνότητες πολλαπλάσιας συχνότητας των 50Hz) η οποίες μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα σε διάφορα ήδη φορτίων (πχ. κινητήρες).
leading_edge_dimmer_voltage_waveform.gif

----------

-nikos- (24-09-11), 

GeorgeVita (25-09-11), 

herctrap (04-11-11), 

Hulk (24-09-11), 

leosedf (25-09-11), 

marfa (16-02-12)

----------


## spyropap

Τα DIMMERS είναι ηλεκτρονικοί μηχανισμοί με τους οποίους μπορούμε να ρυθμίζουμε την ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που παρέχεται σε ωμικά και επαγωγικά φορτία όπως είναι οι λυχνίες φωτισμού νήματος πυράκτωσης, οι αντιστάσεις θέρμανσης, μερικοί μετασχηματιστές και μερικοί ηλεκτροκινητήρες.

Ελαττώνοντας το φωτισμό πετυχαίνουμε και οικονομία στη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και παράταση ζωής στις λάμπες φωτισμού εξοικονομώντας έτσι και χρήματα. Μείωση του φωτισμού κατά 10% επιφέρει οικονομία ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας 5% και διπλασιασμό στο χρόνο ζωής των λυχνιών. Μείωση του φωτισμού κατά 25% κάνει οικονομία στην κατανάλωση 20% και τετραπλασιάζει το χρόνο ζωής των λυχνιών.
Σε ηλεκτροκινητήρες που επιδέχονται ρύθμιση μπορούμε να αυξομειώνουμε τις στροφές.
Σε αντιστάσεις θέρμανσης μπορούμε να αυξομειώνουμε τη θερμοκρασία.

Ανάλογη με την ικανότητα ρύθμισης της ενέργειας είναι η βαττική τους ισχύς και η απαίτηση τους για ψύξη.
Το ενεργό ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα είναι συνήθως TRIAC με ικανότητα οδήγησης –τα πιο σύγχρονα ως και 1200V. Αυτό που δείχνεις είναι μάλλον ως 600V.
Η δράση του είναι να παρεμβάλει ελεγχόμενους σε πλάτος παλμούς διακοπής σε εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Για ποιο λόγο χρησιμοποιεί τόσο μεγάλο πηνίο.

----------


## spyropap

> Για ποιο λόγο χρησιμοποιεί τόσο μεγάλο πηνίο.



Διότι αυτό το πηνίο φίλτρο ζεσταίνεται πολύ. Έχω δει και με μικρότερα πηνία αλλά αντέχουν λιγότερα βαττ..

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω να είναι φίλτρο, μήπως κάνει αντιστάθμιση σε μη ωμικά φορτία (για αυτό και ζεσταίνει).

----------


## MacGyver

Με λίγα λόγια, ρυθμίζει την μέση ισχύ που παρέχεται σε ωμικές κυρίως καταναλώσεις, και αυτό γίνεται μέσω της χρονικής αποκοπής.
Δηλαδή στο χρόνο της μιας περιόδου παρέχει ισχύ για κάποιο ποσοστό του χρόνου και όχι για ολόκληρη την περίοδο (π.χ 30%). 
Το πηνίο είναι φίλτρο RFI (συνδυασμός με πυκνωτή, δηλαδή LC low pass) και μπαίνει για να στραγγαλίσει (προς τα έξω) το πλήθος των αρμονικών που παράγονται εξαιτίας των ορθογώνιων αποκοπών.

----------

-nikos- (25-09-11), 

duomax03 (24-09-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν αρμονικές ταλαντώσεις χρησιμοποιώντας για φορτίο λάμπες πυρακτώσεως, μήπως το LC μπαίνει αν θέλουμε να ντιμάρουμε επαγωγικά φορτία.

----------


## Mihos

Δεν δημιουργούνται αρμονικές ταλαντώσεις. Απλά η κυματομορφή που δημιουργείται έχει αρμονικές συχνότητες καθώς δεν είναι "καθαρό" ημίτονο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μιχάλη ένα είδος pwm δεν κάνουμε η συχνότητα στο φορτίο θα αλλάξει?

----------


## Mihos

post μπήκε κατα λάθος και διαγράφηκε... sorry :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mihos

Σπύρο δεν είναι μία και μοναδική η συχνότητα μίας κυματομορφής. Υπάρχει η βασική συχνότητα (το αντίστροφο της περιόδου) και οι αρμονικές συχνότητες. Μόνο τα απόλυτα καθαρά ημίτονα λέμε ότι έχουν μηδενικές αρμονικές. 

Πχ. ένας τετραγωνικός παλμός βασικής συχνότητας 100 hz περιέχει και συχνότητες 300Hz, 500Hz, 700Hz κτλ... (όλα τα περιττά πολλαπλάσια). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να κατασκευάσουμε έναν τετραγωνικό 100Hz αθροίζοντας ημίτονα θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε ένα ημίτον 100Hz και ένα 300Hz και ένα 500Hz κοκ. Κάθε ημίτονο με ένα συντελεστή πλάτους και φάσης φυσικά. Αυτοί οι συντελεστές προκείπτουν από την ανάλυση Fourier του σήματος.

Σε κάποιες συσκευές οι αρμονικές δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα (πχ. ωμικές αντιστάσεις), κάποιες άλλες όμως υποφέρουν από τις αρμονικές. 

Το pwm που αναφέρεις ας πούμε έχει πολλές αρμονικές πέρα από τη βασική του συχνότητα αλλά συνήθως δεν μας πειράζει πολύ στις εφαρμογές που το χρησιμοποιούμε. 

Το ποσοστό της ισχύος που παρουσιάζεται σε μορφή αρμονικών συχνοτήτων σε ένα σήμα, ονομάζεται παραμόρφωση. Έτσι αν ένα απόλυτα καθαρό ημίτονο έχει 0% παραμόρφωση, ένα ψαλιδισμέμο από το dimmer ημίτονο μπορεί να έχει 80% παραμόρφωση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν τροφοδοτήσεις πχ έναν κινητήρα που είναι σχεδιασμένος να δουλεύει στα 50Hz με αυτή τη κυματομορφή το 20% της ισχύος θα αξιοποιηθεί (εκτώς των απολειών) για τη κίνηση και το 80% θα γίνει μόνο θερμότητα και θόρηβος που θα καταστρέψει τον κινητήρα.

Δες και εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmoni...rical_power%29.

----------

-nikos- (25-09-11), 

herctrap (04-11-11), 

Hulk (25-09-11), 

leosedf (25-09-11), 

spiroscfu (25-09-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Τα dimmer λειτουργούν συνήθως με thyristor-triac και "ψαλιδίζουν" στο πεδίο του χρόνου τις ημιπεριόδους του ημιτόνου. Όσο πιο μεγάλο κομμάτι του ημιτόνου "κόβεται" τόσο πιο λίγο φωτίζει η λάμπα. Υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα συγχρονισμού με τα σημεία μηδενισμού της τάσης δικτύου το οποίο δίνει παλμούς έναυσης στα θυρίστορ σε μεταβλητό χρόνο από το σημείο μηδενισμού. Αν ο παλμός δημιουργηθεί ακριβώς στο σημείο μηδενισμού έχουμε πλήρη ημιπερίοδο και δυνατό φωτισμό. Αν ο παλμός έναυσης δημιουργηθεί μετά από 9-10ms, δηλαδή κοντά στο τέλος της ημιπεριόδου (ή δεν δημιουργηθεί καθόλου) τότε όλη η ημιπερίοδος κόβεται και έχουμε μηδενικό φωτισμό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα θυρίστορ θα σταματίσουν να άγουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η ημιπερίοδος (ρεύμα=0) γιατί αυτή είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας τους. 
> 
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό ρυθμίζεται η RMS τιμη της τάσης αλλά δημιουργούνται πολλές αρμονικές (συχνότητες πολλαπλάσιας συχνότητας των 50Hz) η οποίες μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα σε διάφορα ήδη φορτίων (πχ. κινητήρες).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23812



πολυ ενδιαφερον και συναμα πληρη περιγραφη 
thanks παραπολυ.
αρα η εξωδος ενως ντιμερ ειναι 220 βολτ με ψαλιδισμενο συνιμιτονο,,,
κατι ειχα υποψιαστει οταν εβλεπα την λαμπα να αναβοσβυνει με 50hz αλλα δεν ηξερα τι ακριβως.
το συγκεκριμενο εχει και ενα τριμερ,,,,το τριμερ λογικα θα προριθμηζει το κυκλωμα
πριν βγει στο εμποριο 
αλλα εχω δυο αποριες ακομα
το πηνιο τι κανει ακριβως και ποιος ειναι ο ρολος του στο κυκλωμα ??
και η δευτερη ειναι=εχει μια ισαγωγη για την φαση και δυο εξωδους ντιμαρισμενου ρευματος
[για δυο λαμπες]αν το συνδεσουμε σε μετασχηματιστη ενα προς ενα μπορουμε να βαλουμε οποιοδυποτε
ακρο του μετασχηματιστη προς ντιμαρισμα ???

[το συγκεκριμενο ντιμερ ειναι ελληνικης κατασκευης απο τα καλυτερα της αγωρας]

----------


## -nikos-

> Σπύρο δεν είναι μία και μοναδική η συχνότητα μίας κυματομορφής. Υπάρχει η βασική συχνότητα (το αντίστροφο της περιόδου) και οι αρμονικές συχνότητες. Μόνο τα απόλυτα καθαρά ημίτονα λέμε ότι έχουν μηδενικές αρμονικές. Πχ. ένας τετραγωνικός παλμός βασικής συχνότητας 100 hz περιέχει και συχνότητες 300Hz, 500Hz, 700Hz κτλ... (όλα τα περιττά πολλαπλάσια). Σε κάποιες συσκευές αυτό δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα (πχ. ωμικές αντιστάσεις), κάποιες άλλες όμως υποφέρουν από τις αρμονικές. Το pwm που αναφέρεις ας πούμε έχει πολλές αρμονικές πέρα από τη βασική του συχνότητα αλλά συνήθως δεν μας πειράζει πολύ στις εφαρμογές που το χρησιμοποιούμε. Το ποσοστό της ισχύος που παρουσιάζεται σε μορφή αρμονικών συχνοτήτων σε ένα σήμα, ονομάζεται παραμόρφωση. Έτσι αν ένα απόλυτα καθαρό ημίτονο έχει 0% παραμόρφωση, ένα ψαλιδισμέμο από το dimmer ημίτονο μπορεί να έχει 80% παραμόρφωση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν τροφοδοτήσεις πχ έναν κινητήρα που είναι σχεδιασμένος να δουλεύει στα 50Hz με αυτή τη κυματομορφή το 20% της ισχύος θα αξιοποιηθεί (εκτώς των απολειών) για τη κίνηση και το 80% θα γίνει μόνο θερμότητα και θόρηβος που θα καταστρέψει τον κινητήρα.
> 
> Δες και εδώ.



αν το ντιμαρισμενο ρευμα διοχετευθει σε μετασχηματιστη οι αρμονικες θα εξαλιφθουν η 
θα υπαρχουν ακομη ?? [και σε ενδεχωμενη μιωση πχ 220-σε-24βολτ]

----------


## MacGyver

> πολυ ενδιαφερον και συναμα πληρη περιγραφη 
> thanks παραπολυ.
> αρα η εξωδος ενως ντιμερ ειναι 220 βολτ με ψαλιδισμενο συνιμιτονο,,,
> κατι ειχα υποψιαστει οταν εβλεπα την λαμπα να αναβοσβυνει με 50hz αλλα δεν ηξερα τι ακριβως.
> το συγκεκριμενο εχει και ενα τριμερ,,,,το τριμερ λογικα θα προριθμηζει το κυκλωμα
> πριν βγει στο εμποριο 
> αλλα εχω δυο αποριες ακομα
> το πηνιο τι κανει ακριβως και ποιος ειναι ο ρολος του στο κυκλωμα ??
> και η δευτερη ειναι=εχει μια ισαγωγη για την φαση και δυο εξωδους ντιμαρισμενου ρευματος
> ...



*Σεβάσου το χρόνο που σου αφιερώνει ο καθένας και διάβασε καλύτερα !*

- Το τρίμερ ρυθμίζει την κατώτερη κατάσταση π.χ ελάχιστες στροφές στην ηλ. σκούπα.
- Είσοδος: φάση
 - Έξοδος: κοινό, ρυθμισμένη φάση
- Το dimmer μπαίνει στο τέλος, πριν την κατανάλωση, όχι πριν τον μετ/στή.

----------


## lepouras

> εχει μια ισαγωγη για την φαση και δυο εξωδους ντιμαρισμενου ρευματος



αν για να ανάψει και σβήσει το πιέζεις τότε οι 2 έξοδο που λες είναι για λειτουργία αλε ρετουρ για να μπορείς να το ανάβεις και σβήνεις και από άλλους διακόπτες. απλά σε όποια ρύθμιση το έχεις αφήσει σε αυτήν θα ανάβει.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο δεν είναι μία και μοναδική η συχνότητα μίας κυματομορφής.............



Είπαμε έχεις το χάρισμα,
Σε ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=MacGyver;462768]*Σεβάσου το χρόνο που σου αφιερώνει ο καθένας και διάβασε καλύτερα !*

''''Το πηνίο είναι φίλτρο RFI (συνδυασμός με πυκνωτή, δηλαδή LC low pass) και μπαίνει για να στραγγαλίσει (προς τα έξω) το πλήθος των αρμονικών που παράγονται εξαιτίας των ορθογώνιων αποκοπών. '''''

-
φιλε MacGyver ηταν 12η ωρα και μολις ειχα γυρισει απο ενα τσιπουραδικο
και ανοιξα για να δω τις απαντισεις.
ειλικρίνα συγνωμη  :Sad:

----------


## spyropap

> αν το ντιμαρισμενο ρευμα διοχετευθει σε μετασχηματιστη οι αρμονικες θα εξαλιφθουν η 
> θα υπαρχουν ακομη ?? [και σε ενδεχωμενη μιωση πχ 220-σε-24βολτ]



Τώρα που διευκρινίστηκε η λειτουργία του πηνίου τα κατάλαβες όλα;
Ή μήπως έχεις καμιά απορία όπως τι θα γίνει εάν συνδέσεις μ/τ ;
Δίχως να το έχω κάνει νομίζω ότι το dimmer θα ζεσταίνεται σπαταλώντας ενέργεια σε θερμότητα.

Το τι θα βγαίνει από τον μ/τ είναι ενδιαφέρον να το δεις σε παλμογράφο.
Οι αρμονικές προφανώς περνούν στον μ/τ και μετασχηματίζονται..

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Τα dimmer λειτουργούν συνήθως με thyristor-triac και "ψαλιδίζουν" στο πεδίο του χρόνου τις ημιπεριόδους του ημιτόνου. Όσο πιο μεγάλο κομμάτι του ημιτόνου "κόβεται" τόσο πιο λίγο φωτίζει η λάμπα. Υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα συγχρονισμού με τα σημεία μηδενισμού της τάσης δικτύου το οποίο δίνει παλμούς έναυσης στα θυρίστορ σε μεταβλητό χρόνο από το σημείο μηδενισμού. Αν ο παλμός δημιουργηθεί ακριβώς στο σημείο μηδενισμού έχουμε πλήρη ημιπερίοδο και δυνατό φωτισμό.* Αν ο παλμός έναυσης δημιουργηθεί μετά από 9-10ms, δηλαδή κοντά στο τέλος της ημιπεριόδου* (ή δεν δημιουργηθεί καθόλου) τότε όλη η ημιπερίοδος κόβεται και έχουμε μηδενικό φωτισμό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα θυρίστορ θα σταματίσουν να άγουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η ημιπερίοδος (ρεύμα=0) γιατί αυτή είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας τους. 
> 
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό ρυθμίζεται η RMS τιμη της τάσης αλλά δημιουργούνται πολλές αρμονικές (συχνότητες πολλαπλάσιας συχνότητας των 50Hz) η οποίες μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα σε διάφορα ήδη φορτίων (πχ. κινητήρες).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23812




Πως σε απλά κυκλώματα μπορούμε να δώσουμε παλμό έναυσης στο 2/ρο(ή 4/το) 4/μόριο ??

Αν βάλουμε στην έξοδο απλό μετ/τή μάλλον δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ, εκτός αν είναι παλμοτροφοδοτικού UPS 50 hz.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Πως σε απλά κυκλώματα μπορούμε να δώσουμε παλμό έναυσης στο 2/ρο(ή 4/το) 4/μόριο ??
> 
> Αν βάλουμε στην έξοδο απλό μετ/τή μάλλον δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ, εκτός αν είναι παλμοτροφοδοτικού UPS 50 hz.



Αποστόλη με το diac και το rc ρυθμίζουμε τον χρόνο που θα τριγκάρουμε την πύλη του triac.
Τώρα για τον μ/σ όντος θα έχουμε στην έξοδο πολλές αρμονικές αλλά δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να κάνουμε dimming κόβοντας την ημιπερίοδο ή και ολόκληρες περιόδους (έτσι θα έχουμε πολύ μικρότερη παραμόρφωσή).

----------


## Hulk

Μιας και μου αρεσε αυτο το θεμα, να ρωτησω και εγω κατι ξεκαρφωτο; τα inverter για κινητηρες δουλευουν περιπου με την ιδια λογικη;
Ξερω οτι εκει παιζουν περισσοτεροι παραμετροι για την λειτουργεια τους, αλλα και εκει ψαλιδιζουν την ταση οπως το ντιμερ; 
Ζητω συγνωμη που εκανα αυτην την ερωτηση σε αλλο θεμα, απλα εχω την απορια.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σάββα νομίζω πως υπάρχουν inverter που δουλεύουν με την παραπάνω λογική (με πιθανόν μεγάλη παραμόρφωση) και inverter με mosfet η igbt που θα είναι πολύ ποιο καθαρά.

----------


## MacGyver

Καμία σχέση με τα dimmer.
Τα inverter μετατρέπουν αρχικά το εναλλασσόμενο σε DC και κατόπιν αναλόγως των απαιτούμενων στροφών, πάλι σε AC, αλλά μεταβαλλόμενης συχνότητας .

----------

Hulk (25-09-11)

----------


## Hulk

Ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις σας!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> Καμία σχέση με τα dimmer.
> Τα inverter μετατρέπουν αρχικά το εναλλασσόμενο σε DC και κατόπιν αναλόγως των απαιτούμενων στροφών, πάλι σε AC, αλλά μεταβαλλόμενης συχνότητας .



Δεν υπάρχουν ρυθμιστές στροφών μοτερ ac με triac χωρίς inverter?

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν υπάρχουν ρυθμιστές στροφών μοτερ ac με triac χωρίς inverter?



Υπάρχουν, αλλά η ερώτηση ήταν:τα inverter για κινητηρες δουλευουν περιπου με την ιδια λογικη;!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά Steeve!

Και ένας ποιος νέος τρόπος.




> turn on then switching component to conduct at at every zero crossing point and turn it off at the
> adjustable position in the middle of the AC current phase. Tming of the turn-off point then controls
> the power to the load. The waveform is exact reverse of that is used in traditional light dimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>   ...                     ...
>  .   |                  .   |
> ...



Τα GTO thyristors δεν τα ήξερα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Τώρα που διευκρινίστηκε η λειτουργία του πηνίου τα κατάλαβες όλα;
> Ή μήπως έχεις καμιά απορία όπως τι θα γίνει εάν συνδέσεις μ/τ ;
> Δίχως να το έχω κάνει νομίζω ότι το dimmer θα ζεσταίνεται σπαταλώντας ενέργεια σε θερμότητα.
> 
> Το τι θα βγαίνει από τον μ/τ είναι ενδιαφέρον να το δεις σε παλμογράφο.
> Οι αρμονικές προφανώς περνούν στον μ/τ και μετασχηματίζονται..



ναι σπυρο τα καταλαβα ολα
παλι καλα που εχω και σενα και τα εξηγεις τοσο περιεκτικα [ :Biggrin: ]
αλλιως ημουν χαμενος.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό εννοούσα στο #22.
Dimming.JPG

----------


## GeorgeVita

Να συμπληρώσω/επαναλάβω μερικά στοιχεία στο ωραίο θέμα:

*DIMMERS

1. Phase Cut Dimmers*

Η πλειοψηφία των dimmers ρυθμίζει την RMS τάση στο φορτίο κόβοντας τμήμα από την περίοδο του εναλλασσομένου (Phase Cut Dimmers). Εφόσον ρυθμίζει την RMS τάση έχουμε και την αντίστοιχη χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση. Για να μειωθεί ο θόρυβος αυτό το "κόψιμο" συγχρονίζεται στη μία πλευρά του με το πέρασμα της τάσης από το σημείο 0V (zero cross). Επειδή μπορούμε να "κόψουμε" την αρχή ή το τέλος της ημιπεριόδου δημιουργούνται 2 τύποι "Phase Cut Dimmers" με τις παρακάτω κυματομορφές:

*1α. leading edge* (κομμένη η αρχή της ημιπεριόδου)
*1β. trailing edge* (κομμένο το τέλος της ημιπεριόδου)



Ανάλογα με το είδος και τα χαρακτηριστικά του φορτίου όπως και το κύκλωμα του dimmer έχουμε:

*Συμβατότητα για:*

*R*: ωμικό φορτίο
*RC*: ωμικό, χωρητικό φορτίο
*RL*: ωμικό, επαγωγικό φορτίο
*RLC*: ωμικό, επαγωγικό, χωρητικό φορτίο

Τα RLC dimmers είναι γενικής χρήσης και μπορεί να είναι leading ή trailing edge.
Τα R και RL dimmers είναι "leading edge" (κόβουν την αρχή της ημιπεριόδου).
Ta RC dimmers είναι "trailing edge" (κόβουν το τέλος της ημιπεριόδου).

Οσον αφορά τα φωτιστικά LED με τάση λειτουργίας 230V, συνήθως λειτουργούν με τα R και RL dimmer που είναι "leading edge". Παρόλα αυτά οι εταιρείες κατασκευής λαμπτήρων LED δεν εγγυώνται την 100% καλή λειτουργία με όλα τα R/RL dimmer και δίνουν λίστες με τα προτεινόμενα/δοκιμασμένα. Ανάμεσα στα προβλήματα είναι το τρεμόσβησμα σε χαμηλή φωτεινότητα, ο θόρυβος και το μικρό εύρος ρύθμισης.


*2. Ειδικά dimmers*

Για ειδικές εφαρμογές υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα dimmers που ρυθμίζουν πλήρως το ημίτονο εξόδου (εφαρμογές σε θέατρα), τα dimmers με είσοδο 1-10V που μπορεί να είναι οποιουδήποτε τύπου (leading, trailing, ημιτόνου), τα ψηφιακά dimmers με BUS τύπου DALI ή DMX όπως και πολλά με ασύρματη ρύθμιση.

G

(Πηγή: http://www.lighting.philips.com/pwc_...EDlamps_MV.pdf)

----------

-nikos- (25-09-11), 

herctrap (04-11-11), 

Mihos (26-09-11), 

spiroscfu (25-09-11), 

spyropap (26-09-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ χρήσιμη ανάλυση, Γιώργο αυτό που έβαλα στο #29 ισχύει 




> Because the switching component must be turned off at the middle of the AC phase, traditional
> thyristors and TRIACs are not suitable components. Possible components for this kind of controlling
> would be transistors, FETs, IGBTs and GTO-thyristors.



με το κατάλληλο trigger σε ένα triac δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.





Όπως και αυτό στο #33, για παράδειγμα αν πάρουμε 10 ή 5 πλήρης συνεχόμενες περιόδους (10*0,02=200mS / 5*0,02=100mS) και με αυτές κάνουμε ένα pwm με ανάλυση τις περιόδους του δικτύου (μάλλον ελάχιστες επιλογές) θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε έλεγχο της ισχύος του φορτίου.

με το "ελάχιστες επιλογές" νομίζω πως θα είναι πέντε καταστάσεις με χρόνο 100mS και 10 στα 200mS, θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε ένα μ/σ (όχι σε μοτέρ).

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... αν πάρουμε 10 ή 5 πλήρης συνεχόμενες περιόδους (10*0,02=200mS / 5*0,02=100mS) και με αυτές κάνουμε ένα pwm με ανάλυση τις περιόδους του δικτύου ...



Αυτή η μέθοδος με "παράλειψη ολόκληρων κύκλων" και χρήση zero cross θα παράγει τα λιγότερα παράσιτα αλλά τα 50Hz είναι μικρή συχνότητα για πραγματική χρήση σε εφαρμογές PWM. Θα μπορούσε όμως με ανόρθωση να φορτίζει πυκνωτή για φωτισμό LED.
G

----------


## spiroscfu

Π.χ. Αν θέλουμε να ντιμάρουμε έναν μ/σ ισχύος σε 10διαφορετικά στάδια και αυτός με την σειρά του τροφοδοτή γραμμικά ωμικά φορτία θα έχουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Και τέλος (ελπίζοντας να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός) ισχύει όντως ότι σε trailing edge dimmer δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε triac.

----------


## Mihos

> Είπαμε έχεις το χάρισμα,
> Σε ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη.



Σ'ευχαριστώ για τον ωραίο λόγο Σπύρο... Λέω και τα χαρτιά αν θέλεις :Wink: .

----------

